# The ONE piece of Classical Music you have listened to the most.



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

As stated, the one piece of Classical Music you have listened to most in your lifetime. No more than one. Don't go all Bill Clinton on us and and say it depends on the interpretation of the meaning of the word One.

One. 

Mine would, hands down be Beethoven's Sixth Symphony. I have enjoyed numerous conductors and Orchestra. That's the One.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmm for me it's probably Verklarte Nacht. Other possibilities are Prokofiev's 1st violin concerto and Mahler 2 (even though it's so long, it's gotta be up there)


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Impossible for me to pin down haha. I would need to choose the composer, then guess the piece. Beethoven by far - most likely one of his string quartets.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

A tie between the 2nd movement of the Brahms 1st PC with Helene Grimaud and Beethoven’s op111 Arietta with Barenboim.


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

My guess would be Beethoven's 5th. I've heard it virtually since I was born and I can't think of any pieces that receive more radio airplay.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Supposing that sountracks in the classical music style are allowed, then almost surely my most listened piece is the "OST" (actually, a product of a synthesizer simulating an orchestra) of the PC game _Warcraft 2: Tides of Darkness_. I listened to it many, many times, not only playing the game in the 90's but also at night before sleeping an uncountable number of moments at the time. It was the soundtrack of my late childhood and of my years as a teen. I like it very much and never stopped listening to it occasionally.

The game is a classic of the RTS genre, and it's story is based in a large scale war between Orcs and Humans in a mythology related to the _The Lord of the Rings_ universe. It's music can be seem as two orchestral suites, one for each race, each with five tracks that play during the game followed by other three for the objectives, the victory and the defeat screens respectively. The eight first tracks are for the Humans, the last eight for the Orcs. The timbristic color is particularly beautiful IMO, with bells, drums, harps and even a harpsichord taking prominence in certain tracks.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Beethoven Pathetique sonata
Dvorak 9
Bach Jesu

Probably one of these. But not always by choice.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Probably Brahms' Piano Concerto No. 2.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not completely certain, but my guess would be Mozart's 41st symphony. I love the entire work, and I can't hear the final movement without being stunned by the craftsmanship.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The Beethoven Fifth. Symphony, of course.

Not only have I collected this particular piece on LP record and compact disc, acquiring several dozen versions still in my collection, but I've featured this work as a representative piece by the composer on his birthday celebration in classes I've taught over the years, and have used it to demonstrate to students the form of a symphony as well as of such things as sonata form. Too, because it remains ubiquitous on classical radio stations, which is mainly what I listen to when I tune into a radio, I've encountered it dozens of times over the air.

It's a piece I can play over in my head. I've read through the score so often I probably have it memorized, and I no longer have to have the orchestral "sound" in front of me to "hear" it if I have the score open. It's a work I love and believe truly represents the creative spirit of the human species in all its glory.

I've heard the piece hundreds of times, at least. And I still seek new interpretations to listen to. What continues to startle me is that I never tire of the work, always finding it fresh, compelling and interesting. That seems to me the mark of a true masterwork.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beethoven: Triple concerto


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Beethoven's 6th in my recent deep dive. Endlessly (?) rewarding.

As a youngster, either Brahms 1 (in my twenties) or Copland's Appalachian Spring (as a teenager).

I do try now not to overplay a piece. But there are some I return to far more than others.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mmsbls said:


> I'm not completely certain, but my guess would be Mozart's 41st symphony. I love the entire work, and I can't hear the final movement without being stunned by the craftsmanship.


Same here. My guess as well!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Easy: Scheherazade by Rimsky-Korsakov. Been listening since 1966, owned a dozen or so LPs, at least 30 cds, went to every performance I could, played it a number of times (both bassoon and percussion parts), conducted it. May not be the most profound, complex, or deep music ever written, but I just love. Hard on its heels: Franz Schmidt's 4th, Mahler 7th, Elgar 2nd.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Mahler 3

Beethoven op. 111

Bach BWV 232


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

officially I'll say Prokofiev 2nd Piano Concerto

(though it could be Prokofiev Piano Sonata 4 or 7)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Heard the most? Probably a Beethoven symphony. Heard the most over the last five years might be a more interesting question?


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Brahms 4

Beethoven Waldstein

Bach BWV 1052


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think overall, but probably not reflected in my recent listening, because I don't have to physically hear it anymore, would be Beethoven's 9th symphony.


----------



## Esau (Jul 31, 2016)

By far Beethoven's 5th symphony. At least I have listened to it 100 times other runners up:
-Mozart Piano Concerto 20
-Beethoven Moonlight Sonata
-Tchaikovsky Swan Lake, complete ballet


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

Probably the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Probably Beethoven's 6th. It's the one of his I return to most often.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

by choice, maybe J.S. Bach's double violin concerto

by ambient exposure, maybe Vivaldi's 4 seasons


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Definitely one of the shorter compositions by Tchaikovsky: possibly Marche Slave or one of the waltzes.

Alternatively my favourite composition of this century: _The Lighting of the Beacons_.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Definitley Bach's Mass in B minor. When I first heard it, for about a month, I listened to essentially nothing but the Mass in B minor. I'd just listen to it over and over again because nothing else seemed remotley as good.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Probably the first movement of Brahms's first piano concerto. Was addicted to that piece for months on end.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

It has to be something I discovered and listened to obsessively as a teenager, but I couldn't say exactly what. Brahms' 4th, Beethoven's middle period sonatas, Bach's WTC Book II, Schubert's song cycles, and, somewhat less predictably, the pieces on this album are all candidates.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm guessing Mozart no. 40, since I first heard it about 43 years ago.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

that is an interesting question. Hmmm. Probably Bach's English suites and Keyboard Partitas.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Goldberg Variations


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Ravel's Bolero.

My first classical music. Also I have OCD.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Wagner - Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Heard the most? Honestly probably Pachelbel’s Canon In D, I’ve heard that played a crap ton, groan.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

TC is such a great place but some of ya'll is crazy.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Obsessive teenage listening would probably get Beethoven 5 up there. Perhaps followed by the 7th.
Interestingly, I've not heard it that many times live.
Brahms 2, on the other hand, I don't seem to be able to get away from.
I've heard it live at least 8 times that I can document, in 4 different cities, with 7 different orchestras and 7 different conductors.
Graeme


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

The answer has to be 4'33'' doesn't it?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Used to be prone to binge listening of a certain piece or work, get sick and try to avoid that piece altogether. Mozart's Jupiter, Concerto 27, Beethoven's 5 and 6, Tchaikovsky's 4, Dvorak's Cello Concerto were among those. But a couple of binges I never got tired of, which are the ones that aren't as tidy. Has to be either Berlioz's Symphonie F, or Stravinsky's Rite of Spring.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Mozart Clarinet Concerto


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bach: Cello Suite #1.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmmm probably Scriabin's Etude Op. 42 No. 5.
Many hundreds of times. Could be more than thousand since I always play it several times when I do. It's a short piece, so that's easy. And it's been on my phone(s) for years (for listening during commute). And most importantly: it stays good.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

DeepR said:


> Hmmm probably Scriabin's Etude Op. 42 No. 5.
> Many hundreds of times. Could be more than thousand since I always play it several times when I do. It's a short piece, so that's easy. And it's been on my phone(s) for years (for listening during commute). And most importantly: it stays good.


Wow.
________________


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde.


Great choice!! I'm afraid of hearing this one too much though, for fear of "losing the magic".

I have no idea what the answer is for me. Maybe Ravel's Tombeau de Couperin. Certainly one of my favorites. I love the piano and orchestral versions both.

Edit: no, it's Bach's Goldberg Variations. And deservedly so.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Borodin's Polovtsian Dances, mainly the Stranger in Paradise theme at the beginning and end with all the flutes.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Mahler 2, naturally.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jun 14, 2019)

Vivaldi's Four Seasons.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm a pianist so it would come down to which piece I have performed/practiced the most...either Beethoven's 5th Piano Concerto or Schumann's Toccata.


----------



## Sangburd (Nov 7, 2018)

Wagner’s Tannhauser blew me away the first time I saw it, been listening to it at least once a week ever since


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Very difficult to say. I was obsessed with Liszt's Piano Sonata in Bm for a short while, so it could be that; but it's hard to compare to works I've listened to with some consistency over many years like Mozart's 41st Symphony.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Probably Dvorak's Eighth Symphony


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't know. Probably Bach Allemande from the Dm Partita for solo violin. Because I play this on the violin often. I can play a few other selections from the Six Sonatas and Partitas, so they come in second I guess. 

I can't say what piece have I listened to the most (without actually playing it myself). I know I've listened to the following many times over the years. Holst The Planets, Berlioz Symphony Fantastique, Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, Mendelssohn Violin Concerto.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Probably Schoenberg's Serenade.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

It seems like, my most played piece since 2016 is:

Rachmaninov -_ Études-Tableaux, Op. 33: No. 4 in D Minor. Moderato_


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Bruckner's 9th
R. Strauss, Vier Letzte Lieder.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beethoven piano concert no 5 .


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Just one? Mozart's Requiem-a favorite of mine since childhood, then again you said just one.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Almost certainly Beethoven's 7th symphony. I have a stack of recordings and have heard even more. It has had more plays than any other Beethoven symphony I can think of. After that probably Beethoven's 9th, his early string quartets and Mahler's first symphony.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

At one time, it was The Right of Spring.

I am pretty sure it was surpassed by Bartok's "Music for strings, percussion and celesta".

But even more recently, I've been listening to so much other music by: Berg (violin concert), Carter (multiple pieces), Tower (Concerto for orchestra), and a few others, that may have surpassed both of them.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Probably Schoenberg's Serenade.


I'm surprised. You don't strike me as a "serenade" kind of guy.


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

Martinu's 6th Symphony, if only because I encountered it as a teenager. Two runner ups that I discovered later in life: Bach St. Matthew Passion and RVW Symphony No. 6.


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

Polonaise-Fantasie


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I should probably listen to someone other than Mozart at some point


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin - especially the 3rd Partita.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Not considering OST's as classical, then I think that my most listened piece is Beethoven's _Tempest_ sonata. It was my favorite solo piano piece by him a decade ago, and I listened to it a lot.


----------

